

 Quitting my job, driving South for a year - how does my site feel? - rockandroll
http://panamnotes.com/
Any feedback on the site is appreciated.  I've got a case of tunnel vision and would like some 3rd party feedback.  I go public with it tomorrow.
======
parterburn
I dig the layout & the first few posts are written in such form that I'm
looking forward to tracking along and reading the rest!

